# The ferrets and Lexi (pic heavy)



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Intro'd Lexi the pup to the ferrets this week now that Monkee has calmed down and lost his aggressiveness. In fact Monkee is now a bouncing ball of fur, he's super glad to be shot of his plums lol

Nothing is safe in a house where ferrets live. Everything has a right to be nosed at and if it's on a table, it's soon on the floor 









A bucket of warm water is just ideal for nosing into...









and washing ones face if one so desires 









mums kitchen mat is great for drying a furry face after a wash.









Why is that ball of fluff staring at me....









I will hide from the fluffball...quick, imitate a christmas tree!









It won't find me in here (cheeky blighter!)









Peekaboo


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What an adorable bunch!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous pics hun, its lovely to see that they are interacting with Lexi now, well done


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awwe they are all beautiful Hunter is still my fave, when did you say I can have him?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

brilliant photos really shows their cheeky personalities


----------

